

Ask HN: Decent, secure IM app that works on iOS and OS X? - instakill

I currently use Telegram which has an iOS client as well as one for OSX, but I&#x27;m looking for an alternative that isn&#x27;t iMessage. What do you guys use or recommend? Encryption is a big bonus.
======
thegrif
Your best bet is to use OTR encryption over XMPP or another messaging protocol
of your choosing. Also configure clients to use SSL/TLS.

You can learn more about OTR here: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Off-the-
Record_Messaging](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Off-the-Record_Messaging)

You will actually be using a different client on your iOS devices compared to
OSX. Just use the same account/protocol and you will be fine. On MacOS you
will probably want to use Adium. On iOS use ChatSecure.

~~~
instakill
Sweet will give ChatSecure a try.

------
cimm
What about a Jabber client?

ChatSecure and Monal are both excellent Jabber iOS clients that support
encryption with Adium on the desktop? You can run you own Jabber server
(ejabberd) or use one of the free ones out there (DuckDuckGo,
[https://xmpp.net/directory.php](https://xmpp.net/directory.php)). It's not as
nice as Telegram or iMessage but it works.

------
raelmiu
I'm using Telegram too. Works fine for me.

------
hackerboos
I don't follow.

What is your issue with Telegram? How is Telegram iMessage?

